# Stahls’ TV Offers How to Heat Press Foil Wrap Around Prints Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Stahls’ TV demonstrates how to heat press foil wrap around prints, adding the excitement of an out-of-the-ordinary design location to a special effect finish to boost value and customer appeal. 

Using a burn-out V-neck T-shirt for an even more distinctive look, Stahls’ TV educator Courtney Kubitza takes you through the simple steps in creating and applying the foil transfer using CAD-CUT® Adhesive and Stahls’ Heat Transfer Foil. 

You’ll learn the tricks for sizing transfer materials, making placement easy, dealing with seams and streamlining the production of a long-lasting print. View “How to Heat Press Foil Wrap Around Prints” at https://www.stahlstv.com/how-to-heat-press-wrap-around-foil-prints.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

